# Lights made or designed in Europe



## american lockpicker (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm trying to start a list of flashlights that are made or designed in Europe.


Austria

Glock- Made in Austria

mPower- Made in Austria

Varta- Made in China, Thailand and, Indonesia

Belgium

GreenForce- ?

Czech Republic

DayMoon- Made in Czech Republic
http://www.daymoon.cz/index.php?call=historie&shop=off

Lemax- completely designed and made in Czech Republic 

Denmark

WiseLED-?

Finland

Mica- designed and manufactured in Finland

Suunto- ?

France

Bersub- ?

Petzl- Made in France

TSL- Made in France

Wonder- ?

Germany

Acculux- Made in Germany
http://www.acculux.eu/en/swf/index.php

Boker- ?

Brennenstuhl- ?

Docter- Made in Germany

Future-Lights-Most are made in China except the Night Power which is made in Germany

Hartenberger- ?

Heine- Made in Germany

Kowalski-Made in Berlin, Germany

LED Lenser Zweibruder Optoelectronics- Designed in Germany Made in China

Mellert- "Built in Germany, Eastern Eurpoe and Far East."

Night-Power- Made in Germany
http://www.bossa-versand.de/

Riester Fortelux- Made in Germany
http://www.quickmedical.com/riester-diagnostics/fortelux-n-diagnostic-penlights.html

Schulzendorf- ?

Sig Sauer- Made in China

Italy

Delghi- Made and designed in Italy

Flos- Made in Italy]

Luxembourg

SecuriLed 
http://wir-tecc.ipower.com/securiled/index.php?osCsid=a31a00442e3890249f5f317f621bf71f

Netherlands

Metalsub- Manufactured in the Netherlands
http://www.metalsub.nl/eng/metalsub.asp

Norway

Merlin Defence
http://www.merlindefence.no/

Poland

Mactronic- Made in Poland and elsewhere
http://www.bizearch.com/company/Mactronic_Flashlights_185997.htm

Spain

Adaro- ?

Aditech- ?

Barbolight- Manufactured in Spain
http://www.barbolight.com/tactical/somos/?lang=en

Dragonsub- Made in Spain

ECOYMA-?

LUZNOR-?

Night-Ops Blackhawk-some lights are Made in Spain

UB Soener SEAPRO-?

VAMA-?

Sweden

Silva-?

Switzerland

Freelight- ?

GATLIGHT- designed in Switzerland made in USA(I think) 

Mammut- Made in China except for the "TX1" and "TX1 belt" which are made in Germany

Pila- Swiss designed and engineered Assembled in Panyu, China
http://www.pilatorch.com/coInfo.htm

Skylite-Manufactured in Switzerland
http://www.skylight-swiss.com/en/index.html

Victorinox- Made by Inova an American company.

Wenger-Uses components from LRI that are Made in the USA from domestic and foreign parts.

UK

Angus Noble- ?

Fliklite- Made in UK

Freeplay- Made in China

Lummi- Made in UK

SOLUS Submersible Products- Made in Ireland

Uni-lite- Made in South Korea



Other countries

Australia

Energizer Double Barrel- Designed in Australia
http://www.designawards.com.au/application_detail.jsp?applicationID=3821

Eveready Dolphin- Designed in Australia
http://www.designawards.com.au/application_detail.jsp?status=2&applicationID=2385

Glow Ring- Designed in Australia
http://www.designawards.com.au/application_detail.jsp?status=2&applicationID=2364

Red Alert Flashlights- Designed in Australia
http://www.designawards.com.au/application_detail.jsp?applicationID=2593

Energizer e2® Lithium® LED Flashlight- Designed in Australia
http://www.designawards.com.au/application_detail.jsp?applicationID=6044

Israel

FAB DEFENSE-Designed and manufactured in Israel
http://www.fab-defense.com/en/page-company-profile


----------



## steve6690 (Mar 29, 2009)

Solus dive lights - made in Ireland


----------



## jorn (Mar 29, 2009)

Dragonsub dive lights, made in Spain. I love them:kiss:
http://www.dragonsub.com/html/modelos.html


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 29, 2009)

Aren't Barbo Lights made in Spain?


----------



## american lockpicker (Mar 29, 2009)

Petzl France

"To further its expertise, Petzl continues to maintain production facilities in France.
This way the company keeps control over the different skills involved. French
suppliers, as well as those from around the world, are chosen according to technical​
(production quality) and ethical (working conditions) criteria"


"We received your mail and we thank you for your interest about the society. 
Concerning your demand, the PETZL headlamps are made in France, here at PETZL at Crolles, 38."


----------



## Illum (Mar 29, 2009)

What? no one talked about the Fliklite?


----------



## american lockpicker (Mar 29, 2009)

Tell me more about it and I'll add it to the list.


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 30, 2009)

Maybe this review would help.


----------



## Barbarin (Mar 30, 2009)

Big_Ed said:


> Aren't Barbo Lights made in Spain?


 
Yes, they are made in Spain.

The manufacturers registered in Spain are:

Adaro.
UB Soener. SEAPRO.
Aditech
VAMA
ECOYMA
LUZNOR
and of course Barbolight.


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 30, 2009)

mactronic: i think it is from Poland.

(the flat 4.5vbattery flashlights mentioned elsewhere)


----------



## american lockpicker (Mar 30, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea where Glock GTLs are made?


----------



## BVR (Mar 30, 2009)

bad post


----------



## american lockpicker (Mar 30, 2009)

Why?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 30, 2009)

There are plenty of spelunking, diving and biking lights made-- or at least designed in Europe. Handheld flashlights are more rare, though.


----------



## jankj (Mar 31, 2009)

Silva from Sweden makes rather nice headlamps, ranging from their cutting edge silva alpha to small, cute 3*AAA headlamps. 
http://www.silva.se/en/Products/Mobile-Lighting/

Don't know where their factory is located, though.


----------



## drmaxx (Mar 31, 2009)

Skylight - designed and made in Switzerland
http://www.skylight-swiss.com/en/index.html


----------



## drmaxx (Mar 31, 2009)

jankj said:


> Silva from Sweden makes rather nice headlamps, ranging from their cutting edge silva alpha to small, cute 3*AAA headlamps.
> http://www.silva.se/en/Products/Mobile-Lighting/
> 
> Don't know where their factory is located, though.



Silva belongs to the Finnish Fiskars group. Still European though - there is also a Silva Germany, France and UK subdivision.


----------



## american lockpicker (Mar 31, 2009)

drmaxx said:


> Silva belongs to the Finnish Fiskars group. Still European though - there is also a Silva Germany, France and UK subdivision.


 

I'm keeping it under Sweden. As the company is Swedish. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silva_compass "Silva Sweden AB is a company created and based in Sweden..."


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 31, 2009)

I know two manufacturers from the Czech republic

Daymoon - cheap low-end incadescent flashlights






Lemax - high-end military HID searchlights


----------



## Trekmeister (Mar 31, 2009)

WHOA! That Lemax looks brutal! Me wants!


----------



## BVR (Mar 31, 2009)

american lockpicker said:


> Why?


 
Sorry, mine it was a bad post.I wrote something but it was already in the thread.


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not sure if it's still made anymore, but I think there was a light called Freelight, or something like that. It was made in Switzerland. It's a solar-rechargeable keychain LED light. Craig probably knows. I think he reminded me about this light in another thread a while back.


----------



## american lockpicker (Mar 31, 2009)

Big_Ed said:


> I'm not sure if it's still made anymore, but I think there was a light called Freelight, or something like that. It was made in Switzerland. It's a solar-rechargeable keychain LED light. Craig probably knows. I think he reminded me about this light in another thread a while back.


 

I couldn't find any thing about it so I'll put a ? by the name. Also does anyone know anything about Victorinox lights I think there made by Inova but don't know much about its origin.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 31, 2009)

american lockpicker said:


> I couldn't find any thing about it so I'll put a ? by the name. Also does anyone know anything about Victorinox lights I think there made by Inova but don't know much about its origin.



They are made by Inova, which is US made.


----------



## american lockpicker (Apr 1, 2009)

Added Hartenberger, I don't have much info about it though.

http://www.hartenberger.de/index.html


----------



## drmaxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Mammut headlamps.
Mammut is a Swiss company and their headlamps are quite unique - so I guess they could at least count as Swiss designed.
I do not where they are produced, but I would be surprised if they are made in Switzerland.

http://www.mammut.ch/en/productOverview/products_headlamps_ch/Headlamps.html


----------



## drmaxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Does a tritium vial count as light? Yes 

mb-microtec: Trigalight (trit-vials)
http://www.mbmicrotec.com/index_e.html

Switzerland


----------



## Barbarin (Apr 1, 2009)

GREENFORCE
Kowalski
Metalsub
Solus
Salvo
Bersub

They are all diving lights, and they are manufacturers


----------



## american lockpicker (Apr 3, 2009)

Kowalski "we are the producer + they are made direct here in Berlin"


----------



## SureAddicted (Apr 3, 2009)

Fab defense, Israel based company.
http://www.fab-defense.com/

Not exactly European, but in the Asian continent.


----------



## rastaman (Apr 3, 2009)

Our time is to valuable to build such plain things like flashlights. 

We build the high-tech precision machines for companys like surefire.


----------



## Emscherpirat (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi,

this one ist made in Germany.

Future-Lights. They offer several China(?) Lights. But the Night Power is made in Germany.


----------



## Ritch (Apr 13, 2009)

Varta made in Austria

Similar to Energizer, Varta is a battery producer. They have good low priced flashlights in their product range, too.

http://www.varta-consumer.at/content.php?path=/1283_1192209375.html&&domain=www.varta-consumer.at

> richard


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 13, 2009)

Ritch said:


> Varta made in Austria
> 
> Similar to Energizer, Varta is a battery producer. They have good low priced flashlights in their product range, too.
> 
> ...



On the wrapping of these flashlights it says "packed in Germany" so they are probably made in China


----------



## Ritch (Apr 13, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> On the wrapping of these flashlights it says "packed in Germany" so they are probably made in China


 
My mistake. Varta was a German company. 2004 Varta got adopted by Rayovac. 2007 parts of the company were baught back by the Austrian VEG Gmbh. I assume, meanwhile the products of "Varta" are made in China or somewhere else in Asia.


----------



## iapyx (Apr 13, 2009)

France: Wonder (Lampe de poche or Lanterne)

I am not sure if they still exist.
here´s a link to an old image.
http://dspt.club.fr/publicite.htm#relativement


----------



## american lockpicker (Apr 14, 2009)

Brennenstuhl could be made somewhere in Europe or China.


----------



## american lockpicker (Apr 16, 2009)

Sig Sauer now has a light but the price seems low so I'm guessing its not made in Germany or Switzerland.


----------



## american lockpicker (Apr 20, 2009)

Sig Sauer

Its made in China.

"The vendor is in China."


----------



## american lockpicker (Apr 30, 2009)

Mammut

"Our headlamps are produced in China, except the "TX1" and "TX1 belt" these are made in Germany."


----------



## american lockpicker (May 2, 2009)

Flos apollo flashlight made in italy

sales link removed


----------



## Rigor (May 3, 2009)

Finland:
Mica


----------



## american lockpicker (May 3, 2009)

Lemax

"yes LEMAX searchlights are completely designed and made in Czech Republic in our factory.
Every searchlight is tested."


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 3, 2009)

One thing of note - the fliklite was designed by Rob of Lummii/ORB fame.

But he isn't the only torch designer from the UK, Angus Noble made a splash a couple of years ago with the Indium Torch, but his next more ambitious project floundered and he has now, it would seem, left the business of torches to others for now.

Let's not forget the innovative and multi award winning freeplay company in the UK - whose wind up radio's and torches, lanterns, chargers etc. have been suppliying those in third world countries for years now. Currently they have six styles of torch or lantern on their books and they don't seem to be slowing down. I had one of the first several years ago, it had a wind up dynamo powered by a thick metal coil - wind it up and its three 5mm leds would shine for a few minutes until you had to wind it up again - about ten minutes I remember. It also had a rechargeable battery which you plugged in to a socket or a car lighter which would power the xenon bulb for an hour or two.

There must be more in Europe, I will wrack my brains...


----------



## american lockpicker (May 3, 2009)

Could you show me some links that say where they are made. I'm assuming the freeplay is made somewhere other than the UK and Angus Nobles are made in the UK based on the price.


----------



## american lockpicker (May 4, 2009)

Rigor said:


> Finland:
> Mica


 

"All MICA products are designed and manufactured in Finland."


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 4, 2009)

american lockpicker said:


> Could you show me some links that say where they are made. I'm assuming the freeplay is made somewhere other than the UK and Angus Nobles are made in the UK based on the price.



Hi there. I'm afraid all I know is that the Freeplay Foundation started up in England in 1998 - a registered charity - to supply these radios and flashlights to third world countries, later on it became registered in the USA as well as other countries. However I have no idea where the products are manufactured or who designed them - no links to this info can I find on the affiliated website ATM. But here's a link to the Foundation anyway:

http://www.freeplayfoundation.org/

If I can find my old torch from them, I'll examine it for country of manufacture.


----------



## iapyx (May 5, 2009)

Suunto Finland - dive lights


----------



## american lockpicker (May 6, 2009)

Varta 
"Many are made in China, some in Thailand, some in Indonesia. Where it
is made in will depend on the specific light."


----------



## american lockpicker (May 6, 2009)

Glock GTL

Made in Austria


----------



## pyro (May 6, 2009)

Docter has one led light and some incandescent lights.
At least the LED light is made in Germany.


----------



## Petersen (May 7, 2009)

WiseLED Aps 
​​​​Denmark ​
www.wiseled.com


----------



## London Lad (May 7, 2009)

*Schulzendorf Germany








*


----------



## rmteo (May 7, 2009)

rastaman said:


> Our time is to valuable to build such plain things like flashlights.
> 
> We build the high-tech precision machines for companys like surefire.



Probably the same reason why you don't see many flashlights come out of Japan either.

It is interesting though, that the *GATLIGHT* ($495), which is designed in Switzerland is made on a Japanese machine (STAR) instead of a Swiss one such as TORNOS.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2087842&postcount=691


----------



## kosPap (May 8, 2009)

well i only saw this thread today...

*Night-Power* from Germany
sales link removed
The maker/reseller was www.securityandmore-online.de but it seems not active anymore...

these were one heck of a flashlight...
The early versions were *better made than Surefire* (more metal and TRIPLE o-rings)and had a lamp similar to the falcata ones.

I have dissasembled one to replace a fire melted rubber bootie...The forward switch module (still in working condition) was further locked with a locking washer....Then the original rubber boottie enveloped the switch sides too...And thread length was almost twice more than SF...

Marvelous and brute at the same time...

The later versions that are shown in the first link I do not know...They seem markedly similar to the US sold Gongz flashlights


----------



## american lockpicker (May 11, 2009)

Uni-lite

"our flashlights are made in South Korea"


----------



## american lockpicker (May 18, 2009)

Heine-made in Germany


----------



## american lockpicker (Aug 2, 2009)

Freeplay made in China


----------



## tinker gnome (Aug 4, 2009)

Germany: Mellert http://www.mellert.de/index.php?productid=1173&PHPSESSID=214e66bc13603f822c2b89d4deaba80f
The older lights from this brand which I know are rather cheap ones, low-to-mid quality for the mass market.

"Built in Germany, Eastern Eurpoe and Far East."


----------



## american lockpicker (Nov 12, 2009)

mPower-Made in Austria


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Aug 24, 2010)

Merlin Defence, made in Norway 
portable military/ diving lights wich can be custom made.


----------



## kosPap (Aug 26, 2010)

this is interesting...could I oblige you to a link?

did not get anything by Googling


----------



## Barbarin (Aug 26, 2010)

kosPap said:


> this is interesting...could I oblige you to a link?
> 
> did not get anything by Googling




http://www.merlindefence.no/falconeye.php

You should improve your googling skils, friend!!


----------



## kosPap (Aug 26, 2010)

I got nothing with "merlin defence flashlight" !!!! but I do now on a different server!


----------



## AlexLED (Aug 27, 2010)

Suunto is from Finland (they don't produce flashlights, afaik)

Brennenstuhl is from Germany, founded 1958.
Since 2004 the have a subsidiary in China.
http://brennenstuhl.de/content.php?Produkte//&seite=shop/produkte.php&hauptrubrik=251

Boker (Boeker) is from Germany, producing knives and likes, no flashlights
History: http://www.boker.de/us/history.html

Docter Optic Eisfeld GmbH was aquired by Analytik Jena 1997
They produce optics, Binoculars and many other products, but no complete flashlights. 

Heine is from Germany and they actually produce headlamps, but primarily for the medical sector, for which their other products are designed. 
http://www.heine.com/eng/PRODUCTS/PRODUCT-OVERVIEW/Loupes-Headlights/Headlights

Schulzendorf (SEGMBH) is from Germany, but they are more into stage and general lighting, rather than flashlights. 
http://segmbh.de/segweb/pages/en/home/companie.php

FWT Schulz is a german producer of divelights: 
http://www.tauchlampen24.de/index.php?language=en

Tec-Tauchlampen is a german producer of dive-lights:
http://www.t-tec-tauchlampen.de/index.htm


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Aug 27, 2010)

I havent seen my new favorite light listed yet. The Delghi Iris, made in Italy. Did I miss it somewhere?


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Aug 27, 2010)

kosPap said:


> this is interesting...could I oblige you to a link?
> 
> did not get anything by Googling


 
Some years ago, the Merlin Defence Falconeye was announced as the worlds mot powerful portable flashlight. It's pretty expensive (problaly because it is from Norway :thumbsdow) 

Would be cool to try it out!


----------



## Cesiumsponge (Aug 27, 2010)

american lockpicker said:


> I'm keeping it under Sweden. As the company is Swedish. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silva_compass "Silva Sweden AB is a company created and based in Sweden..."



I've had an interesting run-in with Silva. Their famous Ranger compass used to be made in Sweden. Then they made it in Indonesia but continued to charge $60 for it and quality went to heck. Any reviews on REI or similar show a big thumbs down (mainly the bezel sucked). 

At some point in time, they bought Brunton (a US company) and made the TDCL15 which was basically the Ranger sold under the Brunton name, but still made in Sweden and charged $40 for it.

So basically their best-selling compass kept the same price tag and quality fell dramatically, but they continued to make the Ranger under another a US brand they owned, in Sweden, and charged $20 less. It really confused me and I can't figure out the marketing strategy behind this.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2010)

More Australian designed torches/flashlights :thumbsup:

Eveready Dolphin - Designed by Design Resource

Glow Ring - Glowstix Australia Pty Ltd

Red Alert Flashlights - Designed by Design Resource Australia Pty. Ltd

Energizer e2® Lithium® LED Flashlight - Designed by Design Resource


----------



## levelflight (Sep 20, 2010)

This is an interesting 700 lumen compact:
http://www.lupine.de/web/en/products/flashlights/tesla/1200set/


----------



## Polar Light (Sep 21, 2010)

HIDs

http://www.swisslicht.com/swisslicht_1_e.htm


----------



## MiniLux (Sep 21, 2010)

Luxembourg:

SecuriLED

Don't miss the Product test videos 

MiniLux


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 21, 2010)

MiniLux said:


> Luxembourg:
> 
> SecuriLED
> 
> ...



I'm little bit sceptical about this light made or designed in Europe. Looks like just another china light.


----------



## MiniLux (Sep 21, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> I'm little bit sceptical about this light made or designed in Europe. Looks like just another china light.



Well, "form follows function", and thus there are many similarities between flashlights, from China or from elsewhere, especially if you look more at toughness and usability than at design 

At least concerning the production, some parts seem to be built 'under licence' by Ferei Lightning China, e.g. the driver (mentioned at the taschenlampen-tests.de test report).

For the rest, difficult to say nowadays how many parts of what you use daily are produced in China or not, as the label 'Made in xxx' is pretty 'stretchable' :shrug:

MiniLux


----------



## american lockpicker (Sep 25, 2010)

Updated.


----------



## american lockpicker (Nov 6, 2011)

Acculux Germany 

http://www.acculux.eu/en/swf/index.php


----------



## kreisler (Nov 6, 2011)

GERMANY:
+ *LiteXpress GmbH*, Germany, manufactured in China
+ *LunarTec*, Germany, manufactured in China
+ *Ansmann AG*, Germany, manufactured in China

POLAND:
+ *MacTronic*, Poland, manufactured in China


----------



## JacobJones (Nov 6, 2011)

Couple more for the UK,
British Eveready and Pifco.
Admitedly they haven't made anything good for many years but I thought they deserved a mention, some of their old torches make interesting hosts, and they're dirt cheap.


----------



## jirik_cz (Nov 6, 2011)

kreisler said:


> GERMANY:
> + *LiteXpress GmbH*, Germany, manufactured in China
> 
> POLAND:
> + *MacTronic*, Poland, manufactured in China



LiteXpress are designed and manufactured in China.

Some of the Mactronic flashlights are rebranded Wolf-Eyes flashlights and some of them are from the same OEM manufacturer as Litexpress flashlights.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Nov 7, 2011)

In the Netherlands is a small Company called Phillips. 
They make lights since 1891.

http://www.google.nl/search?q=phili...a=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CDIQ_AUoAQ


----------



## Danielsan (Nov 7, 2011)

> This is an interesting 700 lumen compact:



yep, i would say the best german manufactor but a bit expensive



> In the Netherlands is a small Company called Phillips.
> They make lights since 1891.



well, i think a lot companys produce flashlights or produced but im not sure if they produce LED Cree Lights. I think Osram most likely sell flashlights too if normal non LED lights also count.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Nov 7, 2011)

Danielsan said:


> yep, i would say the best german manufactor but a bit expensive
> well, i think a lot companys produce flashlights or produced but im not sure if they produce LED Cree Lights. I think Osram most likely sell flashlights too if normal non LED lights also count.



Topic starter asked "I'm trying to start a list of flashlights that are made or designed in Europe" He didn't say LED cree.
And btw, they do make lots of LED lights . 
They are world leader in healthcare, lifestyle and lighting. They are a 23 Billion dollar company with 116.000 employees.
I think they should be on every list about lights.

Ask the CREE people about it
http://www.cree.com/press/press_detail.asp?i=1278508706250

Oh, and here:
http://www.ledbot.com/LED-power-luxeon-smd.html


----------



## kreisler (Nov 7, 2011)

Danielsan said:


> Osram most likely sell flashlights too if normal non LED lights also count.



Varta, too. Garmeny.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Nov 7, 2011)

Swenor F1, a headlamp made by the rollerski manufacturer Swenor, which is a Norwegian company. 
The F1 is actualy Made in Norway, quite abnormal.

btw, it does 1500 OTF lumens and is quite compact!


----------



## davecroft (Nov 7, 2011)

Iain Sinclair made in England. http://www.iainsinclair.com/products.php?page=2


BTW, this is an old thread. Is it still relevant?


----------



## Essexman (Nov 7, 2011)

Many years ago a company called Concordia made lights in Cardiff, Wales.


----------



## mat_the_cat (Nov 8, 2011)

Cluson - designed and made here in the UK.


----------

